# [NTFS-3G] dossiers disparus (résolu)

## NEOxAKIRA

J'ai des dossiers qui ont disparu enfin je n'y accède plus depuis linux (toujours présent sur le disque dur car j'y accède depuis Windows), le dossier ce nomme L'équipe et il est sur une partition NTFS...

j'ai ceci dans mon /var/log/messages :

```
Mar 26 07:32:43 genova ntfs-3g[2455]: Skipping unrepresentable filename (inode 15651): Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
```

Ce message est présent plusieurs fois avec le numéro qui suis inode qui diffère et je me demande bien pourquoi ceci est apparu d'un coup alors que je n'ai pas touché a ntfs-3g ou autre et que j'accédais a mon dossier sans problème la semaine dernière...Last edited by NEOxAKIRA on Sat Mar 29, 2008 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Desintegr

Vérifie que la partition NTFS est bien montée avec la bonne locale (locale=fr_FR.utf8 par exemple) :

http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#locale3

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

j'ai que de l'UTF8 sur mon système, j'ai pas touché aux locales ni à fstab, c'est bizarre je vois pas ce que j'ai pu faire pour provoquer ça...

----------

## geekounet

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> c'est bizarre je vois pas ce que j'ai pu faire pour provoquer ça...

 

Bah... t'as eu la mauvaise idée d'utiliser du NTFS au lieu d'un vrai FS unix quoi  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

je l'attendais cette remarque, c'est mes disques Windows, offre moi un disque d'un téraoctet et je bascule tout en ext3 ou autre.

Mais il est certain que les FS unix donnent envie, déjà ça m'éviterai de devoir défragmenter...

(quand est ce que Windows va-t-il abonner le FAT et le NTFS ? <-- jamais ?)

----------

## Bapt

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> (quand est ce que Windows va-t-il abonner le FAT et le NTFS ? <-- jamais ?)

  Et quand est ce que tu abandonnes Windows ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

hum je m'en sers déjà pratiquement plus de windows, à part quand j'ai une envie de jouer qui me prend mais c'est rare... (ça reviendra avec StarCraft 2), ah aussi je vais devoir faire du C# en utilisant Visual Studio...

J'aimerai bien ne rien avoir à développer pour Windows mais bon tant que Windows dominera le monde des OS ça va être dur...

Dès que j'aurai une 2ième machine, il y en aura une définitivement sous linux qui hébergera surement tout mes fichiers donc je virerai le ntfs, par contre faudra que je puisse transférer des fichiers depuis Windows dessus...

----------

## Desintegr

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> ah aussi je vais devoir faire du C# en utilisant Visual Studio...

 

Et Mono/MonoDevelop ?  :Razz: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Mono il connait les composants graphique windows et sait générer des .exe ?

ça m'étonnerai...

----------

## Desintegr

Mieux vaut se documenter sur le sujet  :Smile: .

http://www.mono-project.com/WinForms

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

c'est réglé en précisant l'encodage des caractères dans /etc/fstab

Avant :

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/sda1       ntfs-3g         users                                           0 0
```

Après :

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/sda1       ntfs-3g         users,locale=fr_FR.UTF-8                        0 0
```

----------

